# отрешительный



## pimlicodude

This is from Solzhenitysn:



> Сама Екатерина, явно оправдываясь перед европейским мнением, оставила запись, как это происходило. Ей тут же один из сенаторов прочёл к сведению отрешительную резолюцию Елизаветы. Екатерина вполне сочувствовала проекту о допуске евреев, но ещё шатко себя чувствовала после переворота и настаивала же на своём православном неофитстве



The word отрешительный is not in most dictionaries, although отрешить, and has definitions including "remove from office, disconnect, untie, liberate".

Could отрешительная резолюция refer to a "liberating ordinance" of Empress Elizabeth? It's a bit confusing, as there was no liberating ordinance by Elizabeth - she has ordered the Jews to be deported. What could отрешительный mean?


----------



## pimlicodude

Or maybe it refers to Empress Elizabeth's decision not to execute a single person during her reign?


----------



## Maroseika

Here  отрешительный = запретительный. For me, not the best example of the author's  word creation.


----------



## GCRaistlin

А из чего следует, что отрешительный = запретительный, кроме как из того, что мы уже знаем характер этой резолюции?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> А из чего следует, что отрешительный = запретительный, кроме как из того, что мы уже знаем характер этой резолюции?


Из контекста и следует. У вас другие предположения?


----------



## nizzebro

В принципе он мог подразумевать, что он хотела тем самым _отрешиться _от иной позиции.
Но всё же возвратное значение - это нечто производное, а обобщённая семантика для от+решить не даёт возможности выразить её в конкретной форме, отличной от "запретить".
_Отвергнуть_, может?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Из контекста и следует. У вас другие предположения?


Кроме того, что она запретительная, она еще принятая, категорическая, высочайшая и т. д.


----------



## pimlicodude

очевидно, не очень удачный отбор слов, если трудно понять какой там смысл...


----------



## Maroseika

При всем желании, не вижу возможности для какого-либо иного прочтения в данном контексте. Слово, на мой взгляд, выбрано неудачное.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Иными словами, слово это с точки зрения современника-читателя смысловой нагрузки не несет. Солженицын просто решил выпендриться, если называть вещи своими именами.


----------



## nizzebro

Солженицын мог бы быть неплохим поэтом, я думаю. Жаль, не стал.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Иными словами, слово это с точки зрения современника-читателя смысловой нагрузки не несет.


Отчего ж? Слово, на мой взгляд, прочитывается в данном контексте вполне однозначно, хотя и выглядит необычно. Насколько стилистически удачно оно применено - другой вопрос.


----------



## pimlicodude

Могу так понять это слово: в словаре Ушакова, говорят что у слова отрешить есть вот эти значения: "Исключить, удалить за совершение тяжких преступлений (со службы; офиц.)". Отрешительная резолюция это резолюция об удалении некой национальности из Украины. (удаление - в Мультитране переводится как sending away, departure, withdrawal).


----------



## pimlicodude

Спасибо всем за помощь - я бы сам не угадал значения.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> Отрешительная резолюция это резолюция об удалении некой национальности из Украины. (удаление - в Мультитране переводится как sending away, departure, withdrawal).


Видите ли, "от-" - не то же, что "из-" или "вы-".
Это подразумевает скорее какую-то "боковую связь", которая в этом контексте не видна.
_Отрешить от престола, отрешить от должности.
Оторвать от материнской груди, отключить от сети._


----------



## pimlicodude

From Catherine the Great: A Reference Guide to Her Life and Works - Page 91, by Aleksandr Kamenskii, 2020 (which is on books google com):

"On the fifth or sixth day after Catherine II acceded to the throne, she appeared in the Senate ... it happened out of pity that at this meeting the first in line ... was a project for allowing Jews to enter Russia. Catherine, who, at that time, found it difficult to give her consent to this proposal, which was unanimously recognized as useful by all, was taken out of this difficulty by Senator Prince Odoevsky, who stood up and told here: 'Would Your Majesty before taking a decision wish to take a look at what Empress Elizabeth personally drew on the field a similar proposal?' Catherine ordered the registers to be brought in and found Elizabeth, in her piety, wrote in the margin: 'I do not wish any profit from the enemies of Jesus Christ'" I think my latest view is that отрешительный means "dismissive" or "renunciatory".

This book is not in perfect English "on the field a similar proposal" must mean "in the margins of a similar proposal". So отрешить must mean here "dismissed the proposal" or "renounced the profit from such a project".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Отчего ж? Слово, на мой взгляд, прочитывается в данном контексте вполне однозначно


Именно потому, что оно прочитывается только в контексте.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> I think my latest view is that отрешительный means "dismissive" or "renunciatory".


Yes, that makes sense. In short, the combination is just "detaching by means of decision" - but what is to be detached: Jews, their presence, or her own attitude  - is not explicitly marked.


----------



## Vovan

"Отрешительный" в те времена использовали как юридический термин, скалькировав это слово с немецкого "*widerruflich*- могущий быть отмененным/измененным, временный (о постановлении)", следует из книги "История лексики русского литературного языка конца XVII - начала XIX века" (АН СССР, 1981 г.):


----------



## GCRaistlin

Widerrufen - отменять, опровергать. Widerruflich - отменяющий ("отменятельный"). Если _отрешительный_ - калька с этого слова, то я не понимаю, каким образом у него может быть значение _временный_, _могущий быть отменённым_.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Widerrufen - отменять, опровергать. Widerruflich - отменяющий ("отменятельный"). Если _отрешительный_ - калька с этого слова, то я не понимаю, каким образом у него может быть значение _временный_, _могущий быть отменённым_.


Имеется в виду _отзыв_, видимо. Wider (повторно или обратно) + rufen (звать, вызывать).
Т.е. тогда не могущий быть отменённым, а отменяющий, или отзывающий что-то.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет. Тогда было бы _wieder._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Тогда было бы _wieder._


Ну, а это не оно разве -  wider- – Wiktionary (de)

В общем я лишь о том, что в русской кальке могли быть вариации с потерей смысла потенциальности.
Но вы правы в том, что для нашего контекста это всё как-то уж очень мудрёно.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> So отрешить must mean here "dismissed the proposal".


Yes, it seems so. So "widerruflich" was supposed to mean here, as GCRaistlin wrote, "отменяющий, отменятельный" (=cancelling, having to do with cancellation)_. _

A similar meaning ("einen Widerruf zulassend" = "allowing a revocation") is listed in some German dictionaries.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> а это не оно разве - wider- – Wiktionary (de)


Нет. Значение "обратно" только в словах, относящихся к акустике или оптике, причем из примера следует, что имеется в виду движение отраженного сигнала обратно, т. е. _против _исходного. А "повторно" - это _wieder-: auf Wiedersehen - до свидания ("до увидения снова")._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> это перевод слова из Большого немецко-русского словаря. По смыслу он совпадает, например, с переводом на английский в словаре Collins ("revocable"


Меня смущает это _-lich._ У него, насколько я помню, нет значения, аналогичного _-ble _в английском. _Подлежащий отмене приговор, _по идее, это _der zu widerrufende Urteil_.
От глаголов слова на _-lich_ образуются, но несколько иначе, например: _weinen (плакать) - weinerlich (плаксивый)_, _mögen (мочь) - möglich (возможный)._

В словаре Лепинга - Страховой (80 тыс. слов) это слово отсутствует. Можно предположить, что оно малоупотребимое и перевод его дан в упомянутом вами словаре по смыслу из какого-то конкретного примера. Соответственно, выводы о значении русской кальки, сделанные на основании данного перевода, могут быть ошибочны.

Наконец, даже если принять эту версию, остаётся непонятным, почему эта резолюция могла (или должна) была быть отменена и почему Солженицын делает именно в этом месте на этом акцент.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Соответственно, выводы о значении русской кальки, сделанные на основании данного перевода, могут быть ошибочны.


Да, выше я убрал ссылки на словари (на Викисловарь, который переписал значение из Большого немецко-русского, и на Collins) и написал новое сообщение (#24) с ссылкой на собственно немецкий словарь, где дается значение, по-видимому, более подходящее как к примеру из книги про лексику, так и к предложению из Солженицына. (Об этом судить не мне, т.к. я не изучал немецкий.)


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Наконец, даже если принять эту версию, остаётся непонятным, почему эта резолюция могла (или должна) была быть отменена и почему Солженицын делает именно в этом месте на этом акцент.


Если я правильно понимаю, речь об этом:


> В 1743 году Генеральная войсковая канцелярия Малороссии и Лифляндская губернская канцелярия попытались внести изменения в указ.
> 
> Они предъявили ходатайство о разрешении временного въезда купцам-евреям, где указывалась колоссальная выгода для государственной казны от развития торговли, в которой евреи, как известно, всегда преуспевали.
> 
> Однако Елизавета наложила на ходатайство резолюцию: «От врагов Христовых не желаю интересной прибыли».
> 
> Источник.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Да, с widerruflich теперь понятно - действительно, это _до отмены, временно._ Правда, словообразование у кальки _отрешительный_ выглядит всё равно чудовищным и, как следствие, нежизнеспособным.

Однако имел ли в виду Солженицын именно это значение, по-прежнему сомнительно, так как это ну никак не укладывается в контекст. Почему резолюция Елизаветы "отрешительная"-то? Она действует до её отмены? Ну так это любой человеческий закон так действует - смысл это писать?


----------



## Vovan

Любопытный факт: в 1997 году была выпущена книга под ред. д.и.н., замдиректора Института истории СССР АН СССР Андрея Николаевича Сахарова "Романовы. Исторические портреты", где читаем:



> В декабре 1742 года императрица издала указ о высылке из России лиц иудейского вероисповедания. Сенат пытался объяснить Елизавете, что эта мера повлечет за собой расстройство малороссийской и остзейской торговли, находившейся преимущественно в руках евреев, а следовательно, приведет к уменьшению казенных доходов.
> 
> Но императрица *наложила *на доклад Сената *решительную резолюцию*: "От врагов Христовых не желаю интересной прибыли".
> 
> Текст книги.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> значение, по-видимому, более подходящее как к примеру из книги про лексику, так и к предложению из Солженицына.


Приведённый в немецком словаре пример можно перевести как _Ходить по территории временно разрешено._ _(Пока можете ходить, но учтите, что в будущем это разрешение может быть отменено.)_



Vovan said:


> Любопытный факт


У Солженицына опечатка при копипастинге, не иначе.


----------

